# DAV-Mitglied werden ...



## jjenzen (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi Boardies,

mal ´ne Frage: Ich gedenke ab nächstes Jahr DAV-Mitglied zu werden und will mich mit dieser Mitgliedschaft zu Weihnachten beschenken lassen von meiner Familie.

1. Wo kann ich diese Mitgliedschaft inkl. allen benötigten Papiere herbekommen?

2. Was kostet so etwas (Jahresbeitrag) inkl. Fried-, Raubfisch und Nacherlaubnis?

3. Reicht mein Fischereischein A als Voraussetzung um Mitglied zu werden?

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

Am einfachsten ist es sicher du informierst Dich mal bei einem Verein in deiner Nähe oder aber Du schaust mal hier  oder aber hier  |wavey:


----------



## rebutia (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

zu 1. Du mußt Mitglied in einem Verein werden, der im DAV ist. Frag bei einem örtlichen Händler. Mittlerweile gibt es auch Vereine, die zwecks DAV-Mitgliedschaft nur auf dem Papier stehen. Hier hättest Du keinerlei Verpflichtungen. Du mußt selbst wissen, ob Du das gut findest. Dein Händler kennt diese Vereine sicher auch. Bist Du Mitglied im DAV kannst Du alle DAV-Gewässer im betreffenden Bundesland beangeln.

zu 2. das kostet je nach Verein so 70-120 Euro im Jahr. Du kannst dann für sehr wenig Geld noch DAV-Berechtigungen für andere Bundesländer zukaufen und dort ebenfalls an jedem DAV-Gewässer angeln (so um die 5 Euro pro Land zusätzlich).

zu 3. ja, dein Fischereischein A reicht aus


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

Ich habe da so etwas gehört dass, man ab 2005 nicht mehr Mitglied in einem Verein sein muss um DAV-Mitglied zu werden.
Sonder man es dann direkt über die Geschäftsstelle des DAV bezahlen kann.
Sollte man sich mal direkt an den DAV wende.
Schaut mal da:


www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

Ich nehme alles zurück ,habe gerade  dort angerufen  und man sagte mir es geht nur mit einer Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein!
Ein Versuch war es wert! #h 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Brummel (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

Hallo jjenzen,

schau Dir doch mal diese  Seite an, in dem Verein bin ich auch Fern-Mitglied und ist ganz in Deiner Nähe. Die Preise sind auch zu genießen ohne in Depression zu verfallen  :q .

Gruß Brummel  #h


----------



## angeltreff (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

Ob eine DAV-Mitgliedschaft nur über den Verein geht oder auch direkt, hängt vom Landesverband ab. Diese entscheiden eigenständig darüber. Ich z.B. bin Einzelmitglied direkt bei meinem Landesverband in NRW. Kostet 33,50 € im Jahr. Das ist nur die Mitgliedschaft ohne irgendwas dazu, also keine Gewässerkarten etc.

 Der Vorteil für mich ist das partizipieren können am Gewässerfonds. War z.B. neulich in Brandenburg und habe dort für 7 € eine Tageskarte gelöst. Ist erst mal ein normaler Preis, aber diese Tageskarte gilt eben nicht nur für einen kleinen See, sondern für alle Gewässer. Bei einer Tageskarte ist das nicht so der Unterschied, denn an einem Tag kann man ja nicht (sinnvollerweise) an mehreren Gewässern angeln, aber es gibt ja für wenig Geld auch die Wochen- und Monats- und Jahreskarten.


----------



## jjenzen (1. November 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

Danke an alle!

Dann werde ich mich Wohl oder Übel an einen Verein in meiner Nähe wenden, um dort Mitglied zu werden. Das Problem hierbei ist allerdings, dass ich auf Grund meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit kaum Zeit finde, um mich gesellschaftlich so mit diesem Verein zu engagieren, wie es wohl erforderlich wäre (Vereinssitzungen zu Zeiten, wo ich noch im Büro rumhänge etc ...)


----------



## Brummel (2. November 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

@jjenzen,



> Das Problem hierbei ist allerdings, dass ich auf Grund meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit kaum Zeit finde, um mich gesellschaftlich so mit diesem Verein zu engagieren, wie es wohl erforderlich wäre (Vereinssitzungen zu Zeiten, wo ich noch im Büro rumhänge etc ...)



genau aus diesem Grund, der für mich auch eine Rolle spielte hab ich mich für den von mir verlinkten Verein entschieden  , den Antrag auf Aufnahme in den Verein, die extrem vergünstigte Angelkarte für die Oder samt allen Nebengewässern (Poldern), das alles ist bequem übers I-Net zu bewerkstelligen.  #6 

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## berko (2. November 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

Hallo Brummel & Jjenzen!
Ich find immer komisch, wenn einer der so ein Zeitaufwendiges Hobby wie Angeln betreiben möchte, die mangelnde Zeit als Ausrede vorschiebt, sich nicht in einen Verein zu organisieren #d  ;+ 
Fakt ist doch, das gerade eure vor Ort befindlichen Vereine das fortbestehen unseres Hobbies schon seit Jahrzehnten ehrenamtlich sicherstellen. Denkt nur an Fischbesatz, Gewässerpachtungen und Reinigungsaktionen! Aber vor allem an den nervenaufreibenden Täglichen K(r)ampf mit den Behörden (z.B.Umweltschutz) oder die Jugendarbeit! Glaubt mir, wenn es die nicht gäbe, könnten wir schon lange nur noch im Ausland Angeln |gr: 
Ist es da zu viel verlangt, einmal im Jahr zur Hauptversammlung zu kommen und vielleicht einmal im Jahr mitzuhelfen euer Hausgewässer wieder "schön" zu machen. Die Vorteile und Vergünstigungen nehmt ihr doch auch gerne :g 
In Schwedt und Brandenburg gibt es jedenfalls gute DAV Vereine, die euch als Mitglieder gut gebrauchen könnten #6 

Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark!
Petri! Berko


----------



## arno (2. November 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

Moin!
Da muss ich dem Berko wirklich zustimmen!
Angeln will man fürs kleine Geld, aber wie alles erhalten bleiben soll, darum wird kein Gedanke verschwendet!
Und die VDSF und DAV kümmern sich doch am wnigsten um die Gewässer, im Gegenteil, die hauen den Vereinen auch noch in die Kniekehle!
So sehe ich das!


----------



## jjenzen (2. November 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

@ berko & arno:

ich gebe euch uneingeschrenkt Recht! 

Es geht doch auch nicht um die Pflichten, die einem in einem Verein auferlegt sind. Damit habe ich kein Problem, eher im Gegenteil. Ich sehe sie als notwendig und wäre sogar gern bereit, mein Hausgewässer nicht nur einmal im Jahr zu reinigen und bin darüber hinaus sogar zu weiteren Aufgaben bereit, die mit unserem Hobby zu tun haben.

Jedoch ist es so, dass ich mich vor einem Jahr schon einmal bei unserem ortsansässigen Verein erkundigt habe und man mir sagte, dass eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft auch erfordert, dass ich mindestens einmal im Monat an den Vereinssitzungen teilnehmen müsse. Grundsätzlich kein Problem, aber die finden immer Donnerstags um 16:00 Uhr statt. Hmmm, das ist eine Zeit, die sich nicht mit meinen Bürozeiten verträgt, denn ich bin frühstens um 19:00 Uhr zuhause. 

Und da liegt das Problem, in der Flexibilität der Vereine, sich auch nach berufstätigen Menschen zu richten. Denn deshalb kann ich z.B. nicht in meiner Heimatstadt in den Angelverein eintreten, da ich nur am WE Zeit habe (und das reicht den Vereinen nicht). Und bei anderen Vereinen wird es sich ähnlich verhalten.


----------



## arno (2. November 2004)

*AW: DAV-Mitglied werden ...*

16 Uhr ist auch wirklich ne beschisse Zeit!
Das grenzt ja schon an Dummheit!
Sind bestimmt alles Rentner in dem Verein!


----------

